# puzzled



## jblaker (Oct 25, 2011)

IH 656 utility loses hydraulics when clutch is engaged. Works good with clutch out but makes cavatation sounds and jumps with clutch engaged. Changed fluid and filter. This problem stumped a long time IH mechanic...any ideas??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..jblaker.. Is there anyway to bleed the system to see if it has an air trapped in it.


----------



## jblaker (Oct 25, 2011)

I think if there was air in the system it would not work all the time. The only time it stops working is when the clutch is pushed in...works great with the clutch out! Its like something is blocking the suction to the pump with the clutch depressed but I have never split one so I'm just guessing.


----------

